# 81 Dasher Wagon rocker rust



## Bragg426 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey guys, I just bought a 81 dasher wagon, and it had major rust on the rocker which was patched horribly, anybody know of any replacements that will weld in? Thanks in advance


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

I've seen a couple sheet metal parts show up in Europe on eBay, but not much in the USA. Junk yard or fab skills will be the only real option I'm afraid.
I had great rockers on my Dasher, but I did have through rust on the rear section behind the passenger wheel. I cut the rust out and formed a new panel. While I was at it, I formed a drain slot, which the passenger side didn't have, but the drivers side and rockers do.



Bragg426 said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a 81 dasher wagon, and it had major rust on the rocker which was patched horribly, anybody know of any replacements that will weld in? Thanks in advance


----------

